# Laid Off!!!!



## unc_jaws23

Fully equipped, love to hit the blue water, just canâ€™t afford fuel/Iâ€™ve, yada yada. Fully loaded 26â€™ with twin 250 ox-66. Dual screen Jd radar/sonar/ depth, fish finder . All the waypoints out of Hiltonâ€™s and Rickâ€™s book. Been running offshore since early 80â€™s. Prefer Poc, but Iâ€™m trailerable even at 10,200. If you have the desire to go, all I need is the consumables. If your new to game, willing to teach as well. Currently hold master captains rated for up to 200 tons. Or if I can get several people together the shared expense is not bad. I just really want to go, but donâ€™t mind sharing knowledge, experience. PM me if you want, I am also fully rigged. Depending on what you want can launch from Galveston to Port A. Room for 6 if you donâ€™t mind a little closeness!!! LOL. 5 is comfortable. State water red snapper I can go with 8, four one one side, as they hook up the next in line drops, Iâ€™ll gaff and rebait you. Once I have them narrowed down can usually limit pretty quick. POC is preferable for that one. Pm me if you want to go.


----------



## capt2016

You ever come close to Galveston or freeport


----------



## unc_jaws23

*Bucees on 332 freeport today at 230*

Galveston is a no go today, going to load up and hit Bucees on 332 in Freeport at 230. Target area is holding clear, water is calm. Might have to dodge a couple showers, I have several frog toggs. 2 commited so far.


----------



## flynut

I need to hit you up. Me & some buddies @ work want to do some offshore fishing. How much fuel do you usually burn on a trip?


----------



## unc_jaws23

*Roll call*

Loading up now going to Bridge Bait. Plan on leaving Pearland at noon. Still have a couple spots.


----------



## unc_jaws23

*Meat, and smallest AJâ€™s ever!!!!*

Had fun, safe trip, and eecked out state snapper. Headed out to deep water around 5pm and found the smallest AJâ€™s I have ever seen!!!! Had fun by all and have food for the table. Thanks to all!!!


----------



## photofishin

Let me know next time you go...plenty of experience and have my own equipment. I'll do my part in cleanup and splitting costs too.


----------



## Robalo2220

Sounds Good I have my own offshore boat too, but always looking good for fellow fisherman also have my Captain License just getting started PM me or Text me 713 446 2362


----------



## charlie23

Robalo2220 said:


> Sounds Good I have my own offshore boat too, but always looking good for fellow fisherman also have my Captain License just getting started PM me or Text me 713 446 2362


might want to PM the OP, being such an old thread


----------



## 1528mac

Hey there unc_jaws, got any trips going around the first week in June, 3rd-6th? Will be down in Galveston and look'in to tie into something tasty from the saltwater. If you are unavailable, do you have any recommends? Seems a lot of boats full that time of year and I waited just a bit too long. TIA!

Sent from my SM-T580 using Tapatalk


----------

